# Megan 2: As Belly and Bra Expand - by Mollycoddles (~BBW, Stuffing, ~WG )



## Observer (Aug 7, 2007)

~BBW, Stuffing, ~WG - Megan rejects advice as her classmates plot more gain

[*Editor's Comment:* the first three chapters of this series are the classic version known to many - Chapter Four begins new material by Ekim]

*Megan 2: As Belly and Bra Expand 
by Mollycoddles*

(For prior installment click here)​
*Chapter Two*

“You’ve gained much too much weight, Megan.” carped her roommate Arlene.

“Tell me something I don’t know,” muttered Megan under her breath. Sitting on the examination table in her underwear, Megan felt heavier than ever. Her fleshy thighs and rounded gut filled out her knickers to the max and her increasingly hefty jugs felt tightly compacted in her D cup bra. 

After the incident in class several days ago when her inflated boobs had finally split a too-small tanktop in full public view, Megan had been forced to bite the bullet and go bra shopping. She was now in the D range, and she could only hope that she’d stay there. But if Prof. Addleson kept stuffing her with high-calorie goodies, Megan didn’t have any doubt that they’d soon blimp up into full-fledged zeppelins. 

But her rapid weight gain was worrying her for other reasons. Was it natural for a few cakes and pies to swell a girl up so much than she popped out of all her clothes? She’d made an appointment with the school clinic, hoping to hear some sort of explanation for her expanding waistline and growing hooters. 

The nurse, a slender woman, had not been very sympathetic. In fact, she seemed downright unpleasant, angry that Megan’s entry into the office had interrupted some heated phone conversation about, I don’t know, nurse stuff. 

“If you want to lose weight,” she said when Megan explained why she was there, “Just stop eating so much. Is that hasrd? I just don’t know what kind of brains they grow in kids these days.” 

“It’s not that easy,” protested Megan, peering at the nurse crossly over the rims of her glasses. Megan was dressed in her baggiest clothes, hoping to disguise her enlarged figure but not having much success. Her giant tits welled up through the neckline of her T-shirt, creating an impressive cleavage bulge. Below them, her plump tummy eased gently back and forth with her breathing. She still hadn’t bought any new pants, so she’d thrown on a pair of old jeans which she’d still managed to zip up. She’d left the top button open, more out of comfort than necessity. 

“I’m,uh, in a class that requires me to eat a lot of cake. Look, I know it sounds stupid, but just let me in to see doctor, okay? It’s important!” 

The nurse arched an eyebrow and leaned over the desk to look at Megan more closely. Even in her loose clothing, Megan’s new plumpness was more than apparent. Shaking her head, the nurse relented and let her in. 

So, now she was in the doctor’s office, getting poked and prodded in her various chubby extremities by various clinical instruments. 

“Man,” thought Megan, “this is almost as bad as living with Arlene. At least, this doctor hasn’t started that stupid “pinch an inch” game yet. “

The doctor, another slim individual, looked disapprovingly at Megan. Megan crossed her arms beneath her heavy melons, causing them to lift and separate. If she had to put up with this jerks attitude, she was at least going to make sure that she knew Megan’s higher weight increased her other assets as well. Megan’s boobs were at least two cup sizes larger than the doctor’s. 

“I see,” said the doctor seriously. “Megan, have you been gaining a lot of weight lately?” 

“Well, I’ve always been a little chubby,” said Megan, straightening her plastic-framed glasses and running a hand through her mussy brown hair. The doctor frowned. 

“Don’t dodge the question, please,” she said curtly. “Have you gained a lot of weight recently?” 

Megan shrugged, causing her giant hooters to shimmy and jiggle. The doctor winced slightly, as if she were bracing herself for the inevitable explosion when Megan’s tits finally overwhelmed her flimsy brassiere. 

“You girls might like adding pounds because you think it’ll increase your bust size,” said the doctor, “But it’s not healthy to gain so much weight so quickly. Do you exercise at all?” 

“Um…I walk to class.” 

“I see. And how far away are your classes from your dorm?” 


Megan bit her lip in embarrassment. 

“About two blocks,” she admitted. 

“And what do you do in your spare time? Any aerobics? Hiking? Sports? Swimming?” 

Megan shook her head. When she wasn’t eating for class, she didn’t do much besides lounge in front of the TV, sleep, and, well, eat some more. She hadn’t been voted the laziest girl in her high school graduating class for nothing. She’d worked hard &#8211; or rather, hadn’t worked hard &#8211; for that distinction. She’d always had a slight, womanly bit of pudge but she’d never piled on weight like this before. Of course, she was eating so much now that it was almost beginning to feel like work. Ick. 

“I’m putting you on a strict diet, said the doctor,” scribbling a note on Megan’s chart. 

“But I can’t be on a diet!” wailed Megan. “I’ve already explained this to you: I’ve got to be able to eat anything if I’m going to grade prof. Addleson’s class! If I can’t be the TA, I’m…I’m going to have to actually work for that credit!” 

She shuddered at the thought. “And I’m not trying to gain weight to grow bigger breasts! That’s just a natural side effect.” 

“Well, then you’re going to have to decide for yourself what’s more important,” said the doctor harshly. “An easy grade or your health. But I’m warning you, the more weight you gain the harder it’s going to be to stop.” 

**** 

“How was your trip to the doctor?” asked Arlene. 
“Sucky,” muttered Megan, throwing herself on the bed. She lay on her side, since her DD cup hooters made lying on her stomach uncomfortable. “I can see why you go to her. She’s just as bitchy about weight as you are.” 

“I’m not bitchy,” said Arlene. “I think I have a right to get angry. You ruined my best top! Your boobs are blowing up like auto airbags and I’m not gonna lend you anymore clothes until they stop.” 

Megan waved dismissively. “You and your stupid clothes. There’re more important things to worry about! That stupid doctor put me on a diet. A diet! I hate diets.” 

“I can tell,” said Arlene dryly, eying Megan’s expansive waistline and bountiful breasts. 

“And she said I need to go to the gym more. I can’t go to the gym more. I already went twice this week and that’s two times too many.” 

“If the doctor said you have to go, then you have to go,” said Arlene. 

“I can’t.” 

“Why not?” 

“The professor said not to go before class.” 

“What about after class?” 

Megan struggled to think of a reason. “Because I outgrew my sweat pants and I don’t have anything else to wear.” 

Arlene’s face clearly registered her disgust at both Megan’s growth and her laziness. She stalked over to Megan’s bedside and tried to flip her roommate over. Tried being the key word, seeing as Megan’s increased poundage made her difficult to move. Arlene grabbed her flabby arms and struggled to raise her to her feet. 

“C’mon, fatso, you heard what the doctor said,” she wheezed as Megan slowly, slowly rose to her feet. “You need to work out more if you want to lose that spare tire. And I’m going to see to it that you do.” 

“Don’t wanna,” said Megan sulkily, sinking back down onto her bed, which sagged beneath her weight. 

“That’s enough of that!” snarled Arlene suddenly. “If you’re not going to come willingly, then I’m going to have to use force. I’ll get you to the gym if I have to roll you there!” She wrapped her arms tightly around Megan’s soft, fleshy abdomen and lifted with all her might. Megan refused to budge and Arlene’s efforts accomplished nothing other than to get Megan’s bra in a twist and almost cause her massive, inflated knockers to spring free. 

”Whatever,” snapped Megan, turning suddenly and throwing Arlene to the floor. Arlene was on her feet again in a flash and she rushing at Megan. 

“Oof!” groaned Megan as her roommate collided into her pudgy gut, sending shock waves rippling through her soft blubber and knocking the wind out of her.

“Hey, what’s your problem?” She was really starting to get annoyed with this game. 

Arlene was still trying to lift her up, so Megan did the one thing she knew how to do: use her weight to her advantage. She didn’t know much about fighting, but she knew that she outweighed her scrawny roommate by a couple dozen pounds at least. So she shoved Arlene aside onto the bed and plunked herself down on top of her. 

“Think I’m too fat, eh?” said Megan calmly as Arlene squirmed and wriggled beneath her expansive rear. “Now you can really feel how fat I am. And I think all this extra blubber actually gives me an advantage here.” 

Arlene pushed at Megan, her hands sinking into the jelly-like rolls of adipose at her sides. She gasped for breath and tried to sputter out a plea for mercy. 

“Oh, man, you’re so heavy!” she gasped. “You’re crushing me! Get off! What do you weigh, a thousand pounds!? I think Adleson must be feeding you lead!” 

“No,” said Megan, crossing her meaty legs and inspecting her nails. “Just cakes. Lots and lots and lots of cakes. More cakes than one girl ought to eat, most probably. I may have become an absolute blob, but that just means that you can’t push me around anymore.” 

Megan grinned and bounced up and down on her round rump, causing Arlene to groan and gasp. “Enough! Enough! I can’t take it anymore! You’re gonna flatten me with that fat ass!” 

“Good, now maybe you’ve learned your place,” said Megan happily. “I don’t want to hear anymore talk about going to the gym. It’s just nonsense, really. I’m sure I’ll be just fine without any nasty, sweaty workout.” 

“Just fine?” cried Arlene. “Megan, look at yourself! It’s only been half a semester and you’re already turning into a whale! You can’t fit into any of your clothes, you get winded doing the simplest exercises, and you come home stuffed to the gills every day! If you don’t exercise, you’re probably going to blow up to the point that you won’t even be able to walk before the end of the semester!” 

She reached up and grabbed a handful of loose fat around Megan’s middle and squeezed it. 

Next, she moved both hands up and, before Megan could protest, cupped them beneath her growing gazongas. “And let’s not even talk about these! Your humongous jugs blasted my favorite tank top apart! In public! Aren’t you even a little embarrassed about what you’ve turned into?” 

Megan frowned. “I don’t like your attitude at all, Arlene. In fact, I like it so little that I think I’ll just bounce up and down a few more times until-” 

“Alright, alright, I’m sorry! I promise I won’t say another word about the gym! I swear it!” 

“Good. When I get back from cooking class, I just want to take a nice long nap and digest all these pastries, okay? And don’t touch my boobs without permission, either! Some people, I swear, just have no respect for personal space.” 

“Yeah, you should talk. You’re the one cutting off my circulation with your flabby butt.” 

“Another catty remark? Well, we’ll just see about that. Maybe I should stay put a little while longer.” She grinned her famous lop-sided grin. This was one advantage to being Prof. Addleson’s TA. If she got big enough, maybe she could even start threatening the professor. Or that skinny doctor!. 

***** 

Meanwhile, Megan’s class was still plotting evilly. Eeeevilly. Sandy the prim and perky sorority slut smirked at the collected circle of cooking students. “Did you see how huge that uppity TA is getting? She, like, as fat as a cow! With a massive pair of, like, udders, too!” 

Sandy laughed at her own joke. 

“Yeah,” agreed Judy, the petite Asian girl. “She’ll think twice before she gives us anymore bad grades! I think she’s finally figured out that the tougher she grades, the fatter she’ll get. It’s perfect.” 

“Except that too much of that weight is going to her boobs,” noted Sepulchra. 

“Whatever! So she’s got big tits. Big deal. If she’s fat all over, that’s not gonna help her much.” 

“Yeah, well, I’m just saying it’s a shame that anything good’s coming of this for her,” said Sepulchra. “Because she does have a great rack now.” 

There were scattered murmurs around the circle. 

”Yeah,” said Judy wistfully. “If I could be guaranteed a full bust like that, I’d be eating my own cooking, too.” 

“Maybe that’s what we should be doing,” said Sepulchra, catching her reflection in a conveniently placed mirror. Despite her voluptuous build, Sepulchra’s chest was a far cry from the astounding proportions that Megan had achieved through her weight gain. 

“Fine, fine!” snapped Sandy. “Like, you guys can eat as much junk food as you like. Just make sure that there’s enough left over so that we can keep bloating Megan bigger and bigger. Like, next week is the final. So, like, we’ve all got to make special projects, right? What are you guys making?” 

“Poptarts,” said Judy. 

“Toaster strudels,” said Sepulchra. 

“Like, that won’t do at all. I say, we all agree to make something huge and spectacular. Something like, say, wedding cakes!” 

“Awesome!” gushed Judy. “I’d pay money to see her try and force down three wedding cakes without bursting!” 

“And you know the professor’s going to make her try,” added Sepulchra. “This should be a sight to behold.” 

(Click here for next installnent)


----------



## Angel00101 (Aug 8, 2007)

Very good hope to see more soon. I would like to know what her weight is in the next chapter or at the end of the story.


----------



## Browniestuff (Aug 9, 2007)

I loved it, but more eating .


----------

